# Is a 530 Bobcat too small



## stewy (Jan 31, 2021)

hello I am wondering if a older 530 bob cat is to small for loading up trucks operating capacity of 800 pounds? I do run 6 way pallets with double deeps I am going back to 4 ways just wondered if anyone has tried to load with a smaller skid steer successfully. The only reason i am considering this is i am migratory and have an extra 530 bob cat I use on my farm for small jobs i want to ship to Florida and leave so I don't have to ship my bigger machine back and forth.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

You can put some counter weights on the back and greatly increase the lifting capacity. I had hydraulic "feet" on my small New Holland years ago and they really upped the lifting capacity. However, the height may not be there on a small loader for multiple levels. I did a lot more unloading of tractor-trailers with mine than loading, and none of it had anything to do with bees.


----------



## pseudoacacia (Sep 23, 2019)

Based on the specs I can find from Bobcat company literature, that should be fine for 4 way pallets. Might be iffy for 6 way if you run double deeps and honey supers.


----------



## bobcat_beefan (Mar 24, 2021)

Maybe a Bobcat L28 might do the trick. Over 1,000 lbs lifting capacity. Pretty nimble too.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

bobcat_beefan said:


> Maybe a Bobcat L28 might do the trick. Over 1,000 lbs lifting capacity. Pretty nimble too.


 Great sales / spam post here, someone asks about a late 1970’s to very early 80s machine that weighs 3000lbs, & should go for ~$5k used, and you tell them they need a brand new machine of a different type (articulated tractor vs skid steer) that’s over 40k... at least you could try a little harder and suggest an old bobcat 1600 articulated loader (probably too heavy except for around the shop 7k lbs I believe though) from the same era

As well as watching the weight, 530 wou be limited by lift pin height of aprox 102" or less —with standard quick attach forks and adding a mast would reduce the weight rating from ~800lbs even further. Perhaps if you added a weight kit it might be adequate for a small growing operation but I wouldn’t count on it for loading semis. Could be wrong though especially singles or stories and a half & if you didn’t ever plan on moving doubles with honey supers on.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

How high can your 530 lift? assuming it still has arms, and not a mast. I run masted S450's, and we double stack the pallets, then lift them onto the semi. Generally we stack 4 pallets high, unless they are heavy, then just 3. If you 530 can lift a single pallet high enough on to a semi it could work like a backup. However you're going to be loosing time only moving one pallet at a time if it can't handle the double stack.


----------

